# Who makes this Edger???



## Highdesignfool (Jul 30, 2013)

I bought this today, on a local classifieds site and was told that it fit My Stihl Kombi. Of course I get home to try,and it doesn't, so it going right back on the classifieds.View attachment 306842
View attachment 306843

The quality is on par with Stihl, with replaceable wear plates and a grease zirk for the gear box but the only markings say Japan. The end measures .950" and my Stihl Kombi measures exactly 1.00" I'm was thinking maybe Echo, but theirs looks different. Any ideas???View attachment 306839
View attachment 306840
View attachment 306841


----------



## Swamp Man (Jul 31, 2013)

hitatchi maybe???


----------



## Highdesignfool (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm thinking Redmax


----------

